# Score this main frame 10!



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What cha think?


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

Let me know when u find his sheds


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I only see 9...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I said 10 didn't I??? 

His right G2 is hidden by his right G3.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Then I give him a 9.5... LOL


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

187 with the trash


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

El Sauz said:


> 187 with the trash


Thanks.

Anyone else?


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

179


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Would anyone buy 226"?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope.....


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> I said 10 didn't I???
> 
> His right G2 is hidden by his right G3.


Huh...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Uh huh.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

180's


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> Nope.....


 LMAO!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Brete said:


> Nope.....





broadonrod said:


> LMAO!


Figured I'd hook a few.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

He was kind enough to leave one at the protein feeder and one at the corn. Giving him 20" for width, he is 226". Boom!!!

Goes to show you how hard it is to judge off game cameras.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> He was kind enough to leave one at the protein feeder and one at the corn. Giving him 20" for width, he is 226". Boom!!!
> 
> Goes to show you how hard it is to judge off game cameras.
> 
> ...


Dayyyummm


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats a nice deer


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

To bad hes only 3 and you have to let him walk for another 9 years haha thats a stud for sho. Make for a good set of rattling horns. 

Hope ya see him in a few months!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats a fine buck.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Post the measurements if you don't mind.....very nice....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome buck, Congrats!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Brete said:


> Post the measurements if you don't mind.....very nice....


On the road. Will do later.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, you've only been on that lease for 2 years so far. You need to put in more time and ALOT more money before you can shoot a deer like that. No way you should be allowed to get a deer over 200 when you don't have one over 150 yet. Post some different game cam pics and I'll pick the one out you get to shoot this year.

edit: if you do not listen to me, and end up taking that deer with a bow against my instruction, you're an animal.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. You know me, IJ. I like em 138".


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a Beaut.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll get all the measurements posted later, but the G2's are 15 4/8".

Here's a pic of mini-me holding it. Ole boy has some mass.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Goodness. If you aint got enough vacation, use FMLA or just QUIT until he is on the ground. Enter every contest in the state of Texas before you start. Lifetime season coming up if he stays on your hunting grounds. Good luck.

And pray for rain. LMMFAO


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> I'll get all the measurements posted later, but the G2's are 15 4/8".
> 
> Here's a pic of mini-me holding it. Ole boy has some mass.
> 
> View attachment 597236



Oh SMACK!!!!!
If that boy ain't 18" tall, that's a full season, beard growing, no underwear changing, good voodoo animal to hunt!!!!!!
I'd imagine yer gonna lose some weight chasing him.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck of a deer Brandon!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Thats a hoss for sure


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. Thanks for the comments. They are cracking me up. 

Indeed it is an exciting time and will be a LONG six months. Here is another one that I think I've posted before. We found his right side, but his left is MIA.  Wicked triple brow. Have this deer right around 200". 21 or 22 points.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice one!! 177.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Here is another one that I think I've posted before. We found his right side, but his left is MIA.  Wicked triple brow. Have this deer right around 200". 21 or 22 points.


This guy has blown up this year adding a drop or two.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> This guy has blown up this year adding a drop or two.


That one will get your heart pumping during bow season!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very Nice, any sign of the other one yet?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Very Nice, any sign of the other one yet?


Yes. He's a stud, but lost all his trash and a point. He is a massive 9 this year. I'll post his pic later when I get to my computer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Finally some deer to look at and some nice one's at that.


----------



## BBBGP (Dec 11, 2012)

189"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BBBGP said:


> 189"


If you are talking about the original post, he scored 226".


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Yes. He's a stud, but lost all his trash and a point. He is a massive 9 this year. I'll post his pic later when I get to my computer.


strange... I had 2 deer go down this year that I thought for sure would pop... we had more rain this year than last, no idea why they decided to take a turndown.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

nope


----------



## seanspots (Mar 29, 2013)

173" from what I can see...if he has a 10" G2 on his right side maybe 184-186 with 1/8's added up.


----------



## Wilderness Rob (Jul 29, 2013)

is this hf or Lf? them dudes are some monsters!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Very Nice, any sign of the other one yet?


Here he is.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> strange... I had 2 deer go down this year that I thought for sure would pop... we had more rain this year than last, no idea why they decided to take a turndown.


I'm fixin to quit praying for rain in April every year. I'm about convinced the deer on the ranches I hunt get bigger in a dry year due to all the protein they consume........sounds unorthodox but it sure seems that way........


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'm fixin to quit praying for rain in April every year. I'm about convinced the deer on the ranches I hunt get bigger in a dry year due to all the protein they consume........sounds unorthodox but it sure seems that way........


Makes sense. They're on full feed protein almost year around where I hunt. Dry years are always heavier feed use.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> This guy has blown up this year adding a drop or two.


This guy really turned out nice. Any guess on score?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

He's around 112". Does he meet AR?

That feeder looks like its close to a fence line too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. That little fella ain't 112".

Nah, that's not a fence line. That's just a cut off mesquite


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

just trying to cover all the internet bases 

man, he looks like a high 140's base 10 maybe even low 150.... has long beams, but with all the extras, I"m thinking 170's... (it looks like 25-30" of extras... and I don't even know if I'm getting them all).

6" drop, 4-5" inner point off his G2, looks like another inner point between the 1 and 2 on that same side.... 10-12 kickers/stickers from 1-3". I wouldn't be surprised if he went into the 170's at all gross score.


'you gonna whack him?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> just trying to cover all the internet bases
> 
> man, he looks like a high 140's base 10 maybe even low 150.... has long beams, but with all the extras, I"m thinking 170's... (it looks like 25-30" of extras... and I don't even know if I'm getting them all).
> 
> ...


Read the whole thread and look at the sheds. Shockingly big at 220+!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ruthless53 said:


> Read the whole thread and look at the sheds. Shockingly big at 220+!


Read the whole thread, then Kyles' posts. Then get back with us
Facetious......Kyle can do it well....as well as a few others

Â©


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

here is what he looked like just a few years ago LMFAO


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey
Found a game cam pic of the one you shot last year from a while back too


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Read the whole thread, then Kyles' posts. Then get back with us
> Facetious......Kyle can do it well....as well as a few others
> 
> Â©


Sorry, guys. This is my fault. I started the thread talking about one deer, then switched deer half way through.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

180 ish, really nice deer....


----------

